# Videostreaming



## sattelite (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Website einen Videostream machen. Reicht es da aus die Filme in QuickTime bzw. als asf-datei einzustellen....oder muss ich da noch etwas anderes beachten?

Danke,

sattelite


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

Wenn du tatsächlich stremen möchtest, benötigst du einen Streaming-Server, wenn dir allerdings z.B. eingebundene Quicktime-Filme reichen (so ist es z.B. auch auf  der Trailer Seite von apple gelöst), dann lässt sich dies über einige HTML Tags bewerkstelligen. Dann brauchst du also nichts weiter als die Filme im jeweiligen Format (z.B. Quicktime)


----------



## sattelite (16. Februar 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich denke das QickTime Filme reichen sollten. Funktioniert das auch mit der Microsoft Variante asf? Wie muss ich denn die Filme in das HTML einbinden?

Grüße, sattelite


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

Ob das genauso mit asf Files funktioniert weiss ich nicht und wie die genauen Tags aussehen, kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif auch nicht sagen.

Schau dir am besten mal den Quellcode einer Seite an, in die ein Quicktime Film eingebunden ist.

*-moved-*
PS: Ich habe das ganze mal ins HTML-Forum verschoben, weil das da besser hinpasst, ab jetzt


----------



## sattelite (16. Februar 2004)

Danke!


----------

